
Trading Meat for Tires as Bartering Economy Grows in Greece - Mz
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/22/business/international/trading-meat-for-tires-as-bartering-economy-grows-in-greece.html
======
Mz
I posted this because of the IT angle, which is not made clear by the
headline. There are online barter platforms helping to ease the pain of
ordinary people faced with strict limits on how much money they can withdraw
from the bank each week.

